# This may or may not move you



## orlovphoto (Jul 21, 2012)

But it's moving me across the country! And I'm able to print gelatin silver images and give cyanotype workshops wherever I go.  How?  Thanks to The Photo Palace Bus - a traveling darkroom I built this year.
If you have any interest in seeing this thing, need any help (in person - not over the internet, though I know, I know - you can google everything these days, right?)  then check out the blog, contact me and I'd love to meet those of you who are not afraid of making a person to person connection

[The Photo Palace


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm afraid......


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm confused......


----------



## unpopular (Jul 21, 2012)

damn hippies and their fascination with busses!


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

Do we have to get on the bus?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 21, 2012)

Will you have candy on the bus?


----------



## mishele (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll get on the bus, it just depends what candy he has....


----------



## terri (Jul 22, 2012)

The link works now.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 22, 2012)

Gosh, I never got off the bus. :flower:


----------



## unpopular (Jul 22, 2012)

If I eat too much candy, I'll be as big as a bus.


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like a cool project. Diane Arbus drove Route 1 from Florida to Maine with a darkroom in the back of her car, this made me think of that. Unfortunately, I would be a complete idiot in a darkroom at this point, I'm pretty sure I've forgotten most of what I learned in school.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jul 29, 2012)

Fear not my film-loving friends! You don't have to get on the bus if you don't want to.  I can not promise candy, but I can promise a good time for all who know how to have it in the darkroom.

Yes - hippies do have a fascination with buses and I promise you that my NEXT bus will be indeed and Hippie Bus Extravaganza.  This Bus is NOT a hippie bus by any means (other than it having me on board of course).  This is an ambassador for Analog Photography - not a flop-house on wheels with some old couches and a solar shower....

Davisphotos - you are exactly one type of a person whom I hope to visit!  I would love to show you the ropes again and possibly even bring you an enlarger and some other equipment so you can set up a darkroom again if you want to put in some honest manual work into your art again. People are giving me equipment and I am re-distributing it among the masses for free... So if you have a spot to park Gilli - drop me a PM


----------



## unpopular (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL Orlov - only hippies tell "damn hippy" jokes anymore! I only said this because I've seen your photos!

If you come through Montana, let me know, I would be happy to help out with any bichromate workshops that you may be hosting. I can't offer any financial support, but I can help out with my time if you need a volunteer.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks man - I'd love to come through Montana (I'll be there next summer for sure cause word has it that's where the next Rainbow Gathering is going to be - so, yes, I'm a hippie since I go to those).  I you think there would be an audience (that would be willing to pay) for a cyanotype workshop or a camera/photo show there that you can organize I would definitely show up there.  Otherwise I might have to skip it on this go around.  I'm running totally broke since my 'trusty' partner left me in the middle of this adventure because he found out how much actual work is going to be involved.  Now I really don't even have enough gas money to get back to CA, but I'm not stressing too much - the Great Spirit will guide and provide.

At this point I'm going to have to learn a lot about self-promotion (something I despise, but I guess it's a necessary evil of being an artist these days).  I'm hoping to find a PR person to work with me - I really think this thing can be really really cool and it can go far with a business-minded person on my team.  I have some grand ideas - now to put them to use is a different story.  So far it's been pretty impromptu, but a ton of fun for sure.

On the next trip I'll have a plethora of interesting things to offer like a bromoil workshop and a magic lantern slide show, so it should be easier to gather a paying audience.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 29, 2012)

While I tend to frown upon kickstart spam, yours is a cause I could support.
Have you thought about taking donations via Kickstart, or Paypal?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 29, 2012)

As an after thought, have you looked into photo clubs for visits and hopefully "sponsorship"?

The club in Cleveland, Ohio, is 350+ members strong...
Cleveland Photographic Society


----------



## unpopular (Jul 30, 2012)

orlovphoto said:


> Thanks man - I'd love to come through Montana (I'll be there next summer for sure cause word has it that's where the next Rainbow Gathering is going to be - so, yes, I'm a hippie since I go to those).  I you think there would be an audience (that would be willing to pay) for a cyanotype workshop or a camera/photo show there that you can organize I would definitely show up there.  Otherwise I might have to skip it on this go around.  I'm running totally broke since my 'trusty' partner left me in the middle of this adventure because he found out how much actual work is going to be involved.  Now I really don't even have enough gas money to get back to CA, but I'm not stressing too much - the Great Spirit will guide and provide.



If I can get someone to watch the kiddles, we might make it to Rainbow next year - you know how agro kiddie village can be, so much to loose, you know. Not sure I'd want to camp there - plus my little guy is such a city boy, I don't think he'd enjoy it much. What has the police presence been like lately?

I don't think that there is an audience necessarily in Billings, but perhaps in Missoula. As you know, Photographers Formulary is based out of Montana, they do, or at least did, run workshops. Perhaps sponsorship or even a partnership might be feasible. If I were in that line of business, it'd be perfect. Something to think about.

Have you ever tried Resinotype? I've always wanted to.


----------



## orlovphoto (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the response Bitter  

I have a link to my paypal on the blog, here's a link to that page:

The Photo Palace: Donate

Let me know if it doesn't work, for some reason it was giving me trouble a second ago.

I am going to do another funding campaign when I get back to CA, but I'll use indiegogo vs. kickstarter - they actually let you keep the funds you raise - if I did it through them I would have been able to keep the 8K that I did raise and could have stayed on the road for a whole year rather than having to scrounge for gas money right now to get back to CA....


----------



## orlovphoto (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll have eye-candy


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd love to help ... but I'm afraid I'll get thrown under the bus.

G


----------



## orlovphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

unpopular said:


> orlovphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man - I'd love to come through Montana (I'll be there next summer for sure cause word has it that's where the next Rainbow Gathering is going to be - so, yes, I'm a hippie since I go to those).  I you think there would be an audience (that would be willing to pay) for a cyanotype workshop or a camera/photo show there that you can organize I would definitely show up there.  Otherwise I might have to skip it on this go around.  I'm running totally broke since my 'trusty' partner left me in the middle of this adventure because he found out how much actual work is going to be involved.  Now I really don't even have enough gas money to get back to CA, but I'm not stressing too much - the Great Spirit will guide and provide.
> ...



Have not tried Resinotypes - would love to as well (that's why I 'm hoping to eventually host people on The Photo Palace Bus - they can lead workshops and I can learn some things as well)
Photographers Formulary is one of the organizations I would like to approach after my initial journey is complete - right now I'm just concentrating on making it through this one alive. 

As for the Gathering - this year Kid Village was a delight and had some really good vibes.  I am sure there is agro to be found everywhere, but I actually camp right next to it as a rule because it's one of the quietest places in the whole place...  There were no cops on-site, but they were SUPER active on the road (including their favorite - towing cars left and right.... but as long as the tires were off the gravel you were safe).  Overall the Gathering is no what it used to be 15 years ago or even 10, but, really, if good-intentioned folks stop coming all together that wonderful tradition will just die out and turn into one big festival... I know I'll be there as long as I can keep coming, I go for the 4th - the air is charged with beauty and the silence is electrifying.  Plus I get some of my best images there (by now half the people know me there, so if anyone gives me a hard time I usually don't even have to defend my intentions - someone steps up and tell them to leave the 'family photographer' alone)

I hope to see you next year in Montana - I'll be the one with a ton of 8x10 black and white prints at Trade Circle - I always bring my last years pictures and give them away (this year I might step down to 5x7 to make it easier for people to carry them out and also easier on my budget.  I think my now I have given away over 2000 prints through the past 7-9 years.  It's also a lot of fun seeing people come back year after year and seek me out to collect prints - god bless them all.


----------



## orlovphoto (Aug 16, 2012)

P.S. Nobody is being thrown under the bus - though people are welcome to hide from the rain there as some people at Maine Gathering did


----------

